# How is this light working correctly without a driver?



## mnm99 (Jan 8, 2015)

http://loomisled.com/shop/2-24-led-flush-mount-boat-transom-lights-12-14-5-vdc-charging-battery/

I understand they are in strings of 3 each needing 3.2v-3.8v each and in parallel. It looks like he uses these led's http://www.ebay.com/itm/271619050749?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT My question is he's regulating the light with a 22' piece of 22awg wire connected to a battery. 
Is it because of the type of cable and length? With the online calculator I came up with these numbers. I'm looking to do the same thing with the same amount of lights. Do I need a driver If I do this?

12v 5A draw = 8.766v at 22feet
14.5v 5A draw = 10.95v at 22 feet



It says No expensive current or voltage drivers are needed! The current is controlled by the size and length of the wire. Made to hook up to a charging or non charging (12-14.5vdc) battery.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 16, 2015)

There's a flaw in that logic, you need to look at all the LEDs in use,.... red & amber have lower Fv then green, blue and white.... to be equally wired, resistors would at least be needed... either there's design information missing, or there's going to be failures down the road.... Unless design luck provides enough cooling but even then, risky.


----------



## Nightfish (Sep 7, 2015)

MNM, I just joined this forum in hopes of gaining knowledge on building some flounder lights based on some of this companies designs as well. I like the keep it simple principle for salt water environs, utilizing as few parts as possible. And I need to keep the build inexpensive. I plan to use this as a template to make these as a group project for a youth organization here on the SC coast. The kids are super stoked about it.

I plan to use 3 Cree XML L2 LEDs/ 22 mm aluminum or copper star, in series with a driver if needed. 12 V motorcycle battery. 

I have never purchased any of these materials before, would you mind pointing me in the right direction? Mainly the electronic portion of the project:

Was thinking I could find aluminum or copper material at Home Depot for the mounting base and minimal heat sink needed cut to fit inner diameter of pvc housing. 

Utilizing wire from rolls of telephone cable for battery leads and soldering connections on board

Unsure of the optically clear potting compound. Found some on Amazon for craft projects that was inexpensive, but not sure it might yellow over time

Kaidomain seems to be a popular source for the LEDs and drivers. 


Would greatly appreciate the help and would love to share my build experience with you as I try to perfect/ replicate a good flounder light. Thanks


----------

